# Florida Class III



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anybody in Florida have their class iii permit? Was it difficult to get? How did you go about it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got to have Federal Lic to handle class III as far as I know. BATF's web site will tell you all about it. Here's the page.
http://www.atf.treas.gov/


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought it was something about getting a high ranking LEO's approval, but I could be wrong


----------



## madison7 (Dec 24, 2007)

*class 3*

You can get them via either a legal trust or corporation. This is a loophole in the requirements. No LEO will allow it in Florida as it is politically incorrect. Setup depends on who you go about it. There are some dealers that will help you set up a trust for $50. Check out the suncoast gun show class 3 dealers and they can help. It takes a couple months I have heard.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

If you set up the trust or corporation, do you need any storefront or actual gun business to get the license?

Also, does anybody know what the avg fee might be to do this?


----------



## threeputt (Jan 23, 2008)

Our Sheriff signed off my form for a .22 suppressor no questions asked. Ask your local class 3 dealer, he can let you know the best way in your area. Police Chief, Sheriff, DA, all options to try before doing the LLC/trust thing.


----------

